# MOT Failure



## barryd (Mar 22, 2021)

Took the van in for MOT this morning. Its only done 400 miles from the last one.  It makes pretty grim reading. The list is too long to screen shot.

1996 Swift Kontiki 640.  im guessing this is not going to be a small bill.  Should we start a sweepstake as to who can guess how much to the nearest million? 


*Repair immediately (major defects):*

Offside Front Integral body structure or chassis has excessive corrosion, seriously affecting its strength within 30cm of a body mounting Jacking point (6.2.2 (d) (i))
Nearside Front Inner Suspension component mounting prescribed area excessively corroded significantly reducing structural strength Wheel arch (5.3.6 (a) (i))
Nearside Rear Brake pipe excessively corroded front to rear at rear (1.1.11 (c))
Offside Front Inner Brake prescribed area is excessively corroded Wheel arch (1.1.21 (e) (i))
Nearside Front Seat belt anchorage prescribed area strength or continuity significantly reduced Step (7.1.1 (a) (i))
Nearside Rear Position lamp showing white light to the rear (4.2.3 (a) (ii))
Rear fog lamp not working (4.5.1 (a) (ii))
Headlamp levelling device inoperative (4.1.5 (a))
Battery insecure and likely to fall from carrier (4.13 (a) (ii))
Offside Front Lower Suspension arm ball joint dust cover no longer prevents the ingress of dirt (5.3.4 (b) (ii))
Rear Brakes imbalanced across an axle (1.2.1 (b) (i))
Offside Front Service brake excessively binding (1.2.1 (f))
Offside Rear Service brake excessively binding (1.2.1 (f))
Rear Brakes imbalanced across an axle Axle 2 (1.2.1 (b) (i))
*Repair as soon as possible (minor defects):*

Nearside Registration plate lamp inoperative in the case of multiple lamps or light sources (4.7.1 (b) (i))
*Monitor and repair if necessary (advisories):*

Front Anti-roll bar pin or bush worn but not resulting in excessive movement Both (5.3.4 (a) (i))
Rear Integral body structure is corroded but structural rigidity is not significantly reduced both inner wheel arches (6.1.1 (c) (i))


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 22, 2021)

£1500 and rising !


----------



## mistericeman (Mar 22, 2021)

That sounds like a lot of rust from its last mot (assuming it was, motd in last 12 months) 

Any previous advisories for same corrosion? 

Is it the same tester you used last time? 

Brakes/brake pipes I can understand IF it's not had a lot of use (covid etc)


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 22, 2021)

At that age its bound to be rotten, also leaving standing doing nought is why the brake imbalance, prob now requires cylinders to rear and discs freed up, welding can cost the earth and unless someone can do cheap you will spend more than the vans worth due to age.


----------



## barryd (Mar 22, 2021)

Oddly some of the advisories on last years MOT have fixed themselves and have not appeared.  

The only one that is the same which is now a fail is the following but with some different wording. 


Offside Front Integral body structure or chassis has excessive corrosion, seriously affecting its strength within 30cm of a body mounting Jacking point (6.2.2 (d) (i))
I dont know what any of this means of course other than its broken.


----------



## r4dent (Mar 22, 2021)

Pure guess work but..
Welding = £350.
Brakes + pipes = £300
Electrics =£150

I think you'll get change from a grand (fingers crossed!)

If it makes you feel any better I've just received a estimates for some repairs to the house. The one we have accepted is  £30k ! 

and to rub salt into the wounds they want to schedule the work (four weeks) starting on the first day of freedom !


----------



## wildebus (Mar 22, 2021)

Last years "rear brake fluctating" advistory will likely have moved on to the "excessively binding" and "imbalance" fails I would guess?

My car failed its MOT last Friday due to "fluctating brakes" - basically discs gone a bit out of true (what used to be 'warped').  declined to have the garage replace the discs and pads for me at a few hundred quid - got a set hopefully arriving this week for around £45.
consequence of a vehicle hardly moving for a year 


Brake discs, pads and pipes are very straightforward and predictable costs (and money can be saved on discs and pads by either fitting yourself or using an independant mechanic to fit the parts you supply)

Of that long list, the only thing I would be overly concerned on price-wise (and repairability) is the corrosion. 
I'd look into that before spending money on anything else just in case!


----------



## izwozral (Mar 22, 2021)

I think you may have to dig out your lycra shorts and sequined muffin top Barry, apparently, there is money to be earned on some streets in Manchester.

I would be concerned that once rust has got to welding stage you will be forever chasing your tail with it. My friend has spent nearly £2k on welding in the last 4 years and I reckon it isn't finished with yet. He would be lucky to get £500 for his camper - it's a pile of poop.


----------



## barryd (Mar 22, 2021)

izwozral said:


> I think you may have to dig out your lycra shorts and sequined muffin top Barry, apparently, there is money to be earned on some streets in Manchester.
> 
> I would be concerned that once rust has got to welding stage you will be forever chasing your tail with it. My friend has spent nearly £2k on welding in the last 4 years and I reckon it isn't finished with yet. He would be lucky to get £500 for his camper - it's a pile of poop.



This is my worry.  If they say its like £1000 or £2000 and it will be good for another five years or whatever then fine but if its going to be the same each MOT then I guess its time to say goodbye.  I was thinking of selling it anyway but was in two minds. Should have flogged it last year really. We only got 17 days away in it and it was rubbish. 

The Sync is on its way out on Third and fifth as well (I posted about it a while back) they reckon £250-£800 for that.  I suppose once its all done it will at least be easily sellable in this market I guess.  Trouble is we will then be vanless. Maybe one last trip then hang on until next year when hopefully the market might have a glut of used vans (possibly)


----------



## antiquesam (Mar 22, 2021)

In every vehicle's life there is a critical moment when it is time to sell. Miss it and you are stuck with repairs that cost more than it's worth or you have a scrapper. I've never found that moment


----------



## r4dent (Mar 22, 2021)

I remember a chat with a mechanic who said you have to choose between "depreciation" motoring (where the vehicle drops a grand or two each year), and "fix it" motoring (where you spend a grand or two each year getting things sorted). 

Wise words indeed.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 22, 2021)

r4dent said:


> I remember a chat with a mechanic who said you have to choose between "depreciation" motoring (where the vehicle drops a grand or two each year), and "fix it" motoring (where you spend a grand or two each year getting things sorted).
> 
> Wise words indeed.



I'm not going to be liked by quite a few members for saying this, but....

In this world we live in now, where awareness and pressure is increasing for *not* wasting or throwing away stuff, I would go for a repair job every time.
As long as the work was do-able, and the problems sorted keep the vehicle reliable and usable for another year (or more) going forward.

It's not all about the money either.

Too many people want to 'upgrade" to newer (and flashier) just because they can, not because it's necessary.

I say if you seriously want to consider a better future for your kids/grandkids on this earth you need to seriously start looking a bit further than today when you go out and buy more "stuff".

Just sayin'


----------



## The laird (Mar 22, 2021)

£1800 depending if it needs callipers and slide kits for binding braked 
welding is a hidden commodity as once you start it can run further to get good clean surfaces


----------



## barryd (Mar 22, 2021)

So we have estimates between £1000 and £1800 so far then.  Gearbox sync if I get it done somewhere between £250 and £850 on top.  I knew I should have bought a bloody motorbike last year!! Now the "chancellor" is not going to be happy if I spaff £3-4k on a bike as well. Im not sure she knows about the secret bike fund though. Mwhahahahaaa  Except she will probably 

Ive been trying to replace that van for nearly a decade now.  Never found one that ticked all the boxes. Now you just cant find one, period.  I guess it owes me very little. Bought in 2008 our first van. Its been all over Europe many times and clocked up a fair few miles.  I think its days of tackling the Alps and Pyrenees are over though. Possibly.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 22, 2021)

If you get the rotten bits cut out and replaced with new then the cost for brake parts will be small and worth it, dont go for a patch up on the rust as its a waste of time & money.


----------



## barryd (Mar 22, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> If you get the rotten bits cut out and replaced with new then the cost for brake parts will be small and worth it, dont go for a patch up on the rust as its a waste of time & money.



The body shop in Darlo are brilliant Trev. Not bodgers.  Ive used them and their servicing garage for years. The bloke who runs the body shop is a bit of a stickler for doing things right.  Ill no doubt have a chat with him in a day or two when he has assessed it all. I just hope its good news and it can be fixed to a level where its not just biding time for a year or two.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Mar 22, 2021)

The only real bad bit is the welding, whilst the rest may sound like a lot, the brake issues are easily solved, and if all the rot is cut out and welded back up correctly then it should be good for many more years


----------



## caledonia (Mar 22, 2021)

As we say in the trade “if it was a horse they’d shoot it”. As Trev says get the welding done properly that’s if there’s anything to weld to. The rest of the work is straight forward but the welding needs assessed properly to make sure the vans worth repairing. 
this is what happens with lack of use.


----------



## molly 2 (Mar 22, 2021)

Chasing  corrosion  does  not  stop  it just moves  on  and on


----------



## mistericeman (Mar 22, 2021)

As above.... Everything is repairable... At a cost. 

Welded repairs done properly... And the larger part is preparation AND cutting out of the rust. 
Patched over repairs are a waste of time bodge... The rust will just return. 

IF you love the habitation.... 
Maybe a chassis cab unit for a more modern unit? 


On the bright side.... Least its not a landrover ;-)


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 22, 2021)

Oh No,
What’s the plan ?


----------



## oppy (Mar 22, 2021)

Y'know Barry, although not to the same extent, you and I are in a similar quandary. With us it's the damp in the woodwork, my tame garage keep on top of the metal bits (although there is some front chassis tinworm attack). Sue and I have decided that it owes us nowt, so we'll just keep on bogging and bonding until a speedhump causes the body to fly off the back............................................then you can have the chassis cab


----------



## yeoblade (Mar 22, 2021)

£1600, but if you know off a good welder hopefully less.
OR you could go for this type of mod if you like the van


----------



## oppy (Mar 22, 2021)

runnach said:


> Nothing worse than nailing tin worm. Oxy-Acetylene is best in my book, if MAGS, .6 solid wire. I hope you get it nailed for a reasonable cost to you.


----------



## oppy (Mar 22, 2021)

yeoblade said:


> £1600, but if you know off a good welder hopefully less.
> OR you could go for this type of mod if you like the van


We had one of those, sans Transit, many years ago


----------



## caledonia (Mar 22, 2021)

runnach said:


> Nothing worse than nailing tin worm. Oxy-Acetylene is best in my book, if MAGS, .6 solid wire. I hope you get it nailed for a reasonable cost to you.


There’s always the risk of setting things on fire when your in there with the torch.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 22, 2021)

Been there had the t/shirt with cars, lucky i can do my own work not a word from you about it terry or else.


----------



## caledonia (Mar 22, 2021)

WTF Trev. Terry’s gona have to report you to the welding police for that job


----------



## oppy (Mar 22, 2021)

caledonia said:


> There’s always the risk of setting things on fire when your in there with the torch.


Yes, but get someone else to do it----------------------------Insurance claim


----------



## harrow (Mar 22, 2021)

Oh dear, pots and pots of money, maybe £2500


----------



## yeoblade (Mar 22, 2021)

oppy said:


> We had one of those, sans Transit, many years ago


Ditto, well we hired it, and drove it to Venice and back behind my Cortina 1.3L


----------



## mistericeman (Mar 22, 2021)

Actually never mind the landrovers..... 

The Transit copped for some attention to the hot metal glue gun too... 

2 x £80 odd quid repair panels that I actually used about a fivers worth of lol . 















Took some careful 'stitching' so as not to distort the thin metal and need a heap of filler.


----------



## oppy (Mar 22, 2021)

Ooh er, I feel a trip to Ashton coming on 

Just a thunk though, We use the Trade MoT Centre on Park Road for most of the stuff that we cannot do And the owner, Mark, is a mohomer too. He's a rum beggar but straight as a die but uses a degree of discretion when needed plus MoT's are half price too


----------



## ricc (Mar 23, 2021)

Welding costs a lot......but scrapping the vehicle and buying another costs more


----------



## Robmac (Mar 23, 2021)

If you're asking to the nearest million Barry, I'll take a stab at 1 million.

Is there a prize?


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 23, 2021)

barryd said:


> So we have estimates between £1000 and £1800 so far then.  Gearbox sync if I get it done somewhere between £250 and £850 on top.  I knew I should have bought a bloody motorbike last year!! Now the "chancellor" is not going to be happy if I spaff £3-4k on a bike as well. Im not sure she knows about the secret bike fund though. Mwhahahahaaa  Except she will probably
> 
> Ive been trying to replace that van for nearly a decade now.  Never found one that ticked all the boxes. Now you just cant find one, period.  I guess it owes me very little. Bought in 2008 our first van. Its been all over Europe many times and clocked up a fair few miles.  I think its days of tackling the Alps and Pyrenees are over though. Possibly.


I can help !
Send me your sercret "SLUSH FUND" It will be safe.
I promise not to waste it on a dodgy contract. but a minor beer tax will be deducted every month...Hope this helps.

BTW Spend Spend spend ..Repair the van as per MSG. It will only make a small dent (Ha Ha) in your estate.
You probably cannott sell it anyway before repairing so Repair and use for at least another 2 years Then ????


----------



## barryd (Mar 23, 2021)

Any advance on £2500? 

Last big expense was replacing and upgrading the rear axle in about 2011 I think.  That was north of £2500 I seem to remember.  There was some damp work needed doing where the whole kitchen came out. That was £1400 but apart form that its just been bits and pieces. Its really in good nick inside and more importantly dry.  Still waiting to hear from the garage but fingers crossed.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 23, 2021)

barryd said:


> Any advance on £2500?
> 
> Last big expense was replacing and upgrading the rear axle in about 2011 I think.  That was north of £2500 I seem to remember.  There was some damp work needed doing where the whole kitchen came out. That was £1400 but apart form that its just been bits and pieces. Its really in good nick inside and more importantly dry.  Still waiting to hear from the garage but fingers crossed.


£2500 for a axle gold was it, done mine for £250 as i required a higher gearing.


----------



## mistericeman (Mar 23, 2021)

I think my starting point would be to get a decent welder to have a looksy.... 

It could be that things aren't actually as bad as they seem, 
The mot tester can only really look at the surface of the rust.... 
Theyre not allowed to investigate fully, so can sometimes err on the side of caution (the rules for a corrosion fail are pretty black and white in terms of areas BUT not so clear on extent) 
I'm not saying for a second that he has failed it incorrectly JUST that it might read worse than it actually is to repair.


----------



## barryd (Mar 23, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> £2500 for a axle gold was it, done mine for £250 as i required a higher gearing.View attachment 95202View attachment 95203View attachment 95204



Alko Axle on the Kontiki Trev. Not cheap.


----------



## barryd (Mar 23, 2021)

mistericeman said:


> I think my starting point would be to get a decent welder to have a looksy....
> 
> It could be that things aren't actually as bad as they seem,
> The mot tester can only really look at the surface of the rust....
> ...



Fingers crossed.  It past a test 12 months ago and has only done 400 miles since. Its hard to believe that just sat on the drive for the best part of a year it could have deteriorated vastly but I guess we will just have to wait and see.  Still not heard anything.


----------



## mark61 (Mar 23, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> £2500 for a axle gold was it, done mine for £250 as i required a higher gearing.View attachment 95202View attachment 95203View attachment 95204



You wouldn't what that weight hanging off an alko chassis.


----------



## harrow (Mar 23, 2021)

mistericeman said:


> I think my starting point would be to get a decent welder to have a looksy....
> 
> It could be that things aren't actually as bad as they seem,
> The mot tester can only really look at the surface of the rust....
> ...



Having said that when you take a hammer to it, it might be a lot worse. 
Its when you run out of good bits to weld to, like when your within 30cm of a suspension mounting point.


----------



## mistericeman (Mar 23, 2021)

harrow said:


> Having said that when you take a hammer to it, it might be a lot worse.
> Its when you run out of good bits to weld to, like when your within 30cm of a suspension mounting point.



Indeed....
 (and in my personal experience of playing with rusty old crap..... The tip of the iceberg is the bit you see) 

Was just making the point that the best person to assess how, bad it is, 
is someone that's going to weld it.


----------



## barryd (Mar 26, 2021)

An update

The garage just called me. Not good news. They dont want to do the work.  Just too big a job to take on and they dont have the time or the space apparently. Worse still they couldnt recommend anyone who could do it either.  They reckoned probably about £600 for the mechanical work but that I might find someone who could do the welding for perhaps £1000 and if I did I should snap their hands off.  I am somewhat gobsmacked though that a garage in the centre of Darlington that has been there for decades cannot recommend someone that could do the work. If they dont know anyone then my chances of finding someone seem slim.  Sandra, who called me with the bad news is going to ask around today (shes always pretty helpful). 

So WTF Do I do now?

I guess the options are, sell it as it is as an MOT failure and hope someone is prepared to take it on. How much am I likely to get though? or start the hunt for someone to do the work and I reckon it will have to be a fixed price rather than an estimate.

Bugger.


----------



## wildebus (Mar 26, 2021)

That's a pain 

I guess if the van itself is beyond redemption, the value in it is the interior which depending on condition could be good for someone doing a self-conversion in the same way that people buy caravans as donors and transplant cupboards, windows, roof vents, etc.
A caravan donor can sell for a couple of thousand.


----------



## barryd (Mar 26, 2021)

wildebus said:


> That's a pain
> 
> I guess if the van itself is beyond redemption, the value in it is the interior which depending on condition could be good for someone doing a self-conversion in the same way that people buy caravans as donors and transplant cupboards, windows, roof vents, etc.
> A caravan donor can sell for a couple of thousand.



Got a couple of leads already for repairers that might take it on so just waiting to hear on that.  It seems however hard to believe that a vehicle can go from an MOT pass a year ago to scrap value a year later with just 400 miles done.  One train of thought is to sell it and stick a high price on and see what offers come in.  There could well be someone out there that is prepared to take on the work. The market is certainly favourable but I would like to explore getting it fixed myself first.


----------



## wildebus (Mar 26, 2021)

barryd said:


> Got a couple of leads already for repairers that might take it on so just waiting to hear on that.  It seems however hard to believe that a vehicle can go from an MOT pass a year ago to scrap value a year later with just 400 miles done.  One train of thought is to sell it and stick a high price on and see what offers come in.  There could well be someone out there that is prepared to take on the work. The market is certainly favourable but I would like to explore getting it fixed myself first.


I have an likely expensive bill on my LT to get an MOT as well - mine is all brake related and the last MOT - in May 2019 and 2,600 miles earlier - was totally clear without a single advisory!
Laying down a vehicle unused for nigh on a year is a killer for the braking system.

(My car failed the MOT on brakes last Friday as well and almost certainly for the same reason - when I took the discs off yesterday to replace there were surfaces missing where the pads had stuck to the disc damp for weeks and delaminated).


----------



## Stanski (Mar 26, 2021)

barryd said:


> Got a couple of leads already...GOOD NEWS.
> There could well be someone out there that is prepared to take on the work.
> THERE WILL BE SOMEONE but at what price?
> The market is certainly favourable but I would like to explore getting it fixed myself first.


Hi Barryd,
Have a mate who does body repairs here in Taunton and he is currently doing some welding on a 1997 Ford Van conversion - Has been at it for a month, so far he has replacied both rear arches and door back panel, he has also done Near Side front corner, and middle sill, A lot of time was needed to replace Off Side middle body panel below kitchen and the sill, and is in process of replacing the whole drivers step and front arch with some smaller areas near the LHS battery tray and mounting.
Overall so far the cost is near £2k, with all panels bought and cut to fit where necessary,  He reckons another week to complete the drivers step and front arch.  The total bill will be nearer £2.5 and £2.7k, then its back to the garage for remainder of the MoT.  
When I seen the interior it is in exceptionally good condition, although aging in look - and some use marks on the woodwork,
Is it worth it = down to the owners love of the vehicle I guess.

My other thought about your scenario is - When do motorhomes die?  Any vehicle older than 25yrs has served its' purpose possibly.

Ours is a 1998 model and only this morning have dicovered a bad damp area under the shower tray caused by the poor positioning of the shower curtain.  We chose to get a lot of welding done last year by our mate above during lockdown as a job for him to keep busy and so got mates rates.  The job was a scary one for him as combustible material near to some of the welds was needed to be removed which took more time than he had envisaged.

We hope the effort will keep us on the road for another 5 years - fingers crossed.  Waiiing for summer to arrive with possibility of using it then so delaying the MOT until nearer the time to use it in a hope to use it next winter in Europe. We hope.

So for your dilemma - as you asked for judgments on cost - I raise Robmac and go for £1.5 million.  In all truth God knows.

Good luck with the search and wish you well.


----------



## caledonia (Mar 26, 2021)

barryd said:


> An update
> 
> The garage just called me. Not good news. They dont want to do the work.  Just too big a job to take on and they dont have the time or the space apparently. Worse still they couldnt recommend anyone who could do it either.  They reckoned probably about £600 for the mechanical work but that I might find someone who could do the welding for perhaps £1000 and if I did I should snap their hands off.  I am somewhat gobsmacked though that a garage in the centre of Darlington that has been there for decades cannot recommend someone that could do the work. If they dont know anyone then my chances of finding someone seem slim.  Sandra, who called me with the bad news is going to ask around today (shes always pretty helpful).
> 
> ...


It sounds like the garage don’t want anything to do with it. It may sound harsh but I think it’s time to get rid and let it be someone else’s problem. At the end of the day you don’t want to be driving around in a vehicle that’s structurally unsafe.  As I said in my first post. If it was a horse they’d shoot it.


----------



## barryd (Mar 26, 2021)

Starting to think that way that I might be better just selling as is. My first lead drew a blank as the guy said it was too big for his workshop and I am awaiting a response from another but the second one has agreed to look at it on Wednesday morning at his workshop on the ramps.

I found two similar Kontikis to ours that were "sold listings" on Ebay sold recently and was amazed what they went for.





__





						swift kontiki 640 | eBay
					

Find great deals on eBay for swift kontiki 640. Shop with confidence.



					www.ebay.co.uk
				




Question is. How much it would fetch as is with no MOT and a fair bit of work needing doing.  I have no idea. 2k, 5k, 10k or 50 pence?  If I thought it would fetch maybe £3-4k less than market value then I probably would sell it but if we are talking a couple of grand for bits its definitely worth getting a test on it.  However I suspect many that bother to look at the MOT history might be put off from that long list even if its repaired and past an MOT.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 26, 2021)

Here you get it nicked & burned and claim of the insurance.


----------



## barryd (Mar 26, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Here you get it nicked & burned and claim of the insurance.


----------



## Wully (Mar 26, 2021)

Here you make a phone call to the right people and your MOT is put through your letter box half an hour later. Get it fixed Barry you'll get all the piss takers wanting it for nowt without an MOT get it fixed and ask the going rate for it especially this year second hand vans are making daft money.


----------



## caledonia (Mar 26, 2021)

I think most welders are put off with the flammable structure of a motor home and don’t want the hassle.


----------



## caledonia (Mar 26, 2021)

Wully said:


> Here you make a phone call to the right people and your MOT is put through your letter box half an hour later. Get it fixed Barry you'll get all the piss takers wanting it for nowt without an MOT get it fixed and ask the going rate for it especially this year second hand vans are making daft money.


If you can find someone willing to take on the welding.


----------



## barryd (Mar 26, 2021)

Well this guy thats  looking at it on Wednesday was recommended by the guy who fixes the van when it needs any hab work so hopefully he is able to take on a large van. Didnt seem to concerned about it on the phone.


----------



## yeoblade (Mar 26, 2021)

barryd said:


> An update
> 
> The garage just called me. Not good news. They dont want to do the work.  Just too big a job to take on and they dont have the time or the space apparently. Worse still they couldnt recommend anyone who could do it either.  They reckoned probably about £600 for the mechanical work but that I might find someone who could do the welding for perhaps £1000 .............
> 
> £1600, but if you know off a good welder hopefully less.


£1600, So I win the million £ sweepstake , thank you.


----------



## barryd (Mar 26, 2021)

yeoblade said:


> £1600, So I win the million £ sweepstake , thank you.



Not yet you dont. That was a guestimate.  Lets see what the bloke on Wednesday says. IT does worry me as I bet it will be an estimate rather than a quote.  I guess they wont know for sure how long and how much until they take it apart. I would rather have a fixed price quote but I suspect that wont be possible.


----------



## Kevd (Mar 28, 2021)

barryd said:


> Took the van in for MOT this morning. Its only done 400 miles from the last one.  It makes pretty grim reading. The list is too long to screen shot.
> 
> 1996 Swift Kontiki 640.  im guessing this is not going to be a small bill.  Should we start a sweepstake as to who can guess how much to the nearest million?
> 
> ...


I would say £2000. That's pretty much what my Apache failed on so I had a guy ( highly recommend) from Featherstone near to Wolverhampton to repair it and what a fantastic job too , I had photos of all work before and after if you need his number let me know


----------



## harrow (Mar 28, 2021)

caledonia said:


> I think most welders are put off with the flammable structure of a motor home and don’t want the hassle.



Its the physical size of it as well, also it will need another person to look out for fire while doing the welding being done.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 28, 2021)

B inlaws skoda 136 rapide was heave welded to bring back as new, cost 2 grand and took over a week to do.


----------



## barryd (Mar 28, 2021)

So £1000-£2000 so far. A member on Motorhome Fruitcakes has offered to weld it for a bottle of Malt! He's serious as well. Would need to hire a Mig welder and find somewhere to do the work though.


----------



## barryd (Mar 28, 2021)

runnach said:


> A bottle of malt!!. Maybe to steady up the hand before commencing hot work
> 
> You would probably be cheaper buying a mig welder, what ever you do, make sure plant is solid wire type, use a .6 dia wire, don't buy/hire flux core self shielding plant, polarities differ.
> 
> Argon/CO2 shielding gas cylinders can now be bought, with a deposit on cylinder, when done, hand back, and deposit returned, thankfully the days of BOC and paying rent are gone.



You might as well be talking Swahili to me.


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 28, 2021)

Simply GooD LUCK !


----------



## wildebus (Mar 29, 2021)

runnach said:


> If welding does take place, make sure earth return lead is as close as possible to area being welded, disconnect ALL batteries, crank and leisure.


Could I suggest that the batteries should where possible be actually REMOVED not just disconnected, especially if wet cell batteries that are vented.


----------



## Rus0906 (Mar 29, 2021)

what area are you in i own a mot garage in portsmouth this sounds like normal mot repairs to me the brake prob want a good run to free up and welding is normal for age of vehicle think £1000.00 is the max you would pay


----------



## alcam (Mar 29, 2021)

barryd said:


> You might as well be talking Swahili to me.


Chupa ya malt !!. Labda kutuliza mkono kabla ya kuanza kazi moto

Labda ungekuwa na bei rahisi kununua kipimaji cha mig, kila unachofanya, hakikisha mmea ni aina ya waya thabiti, tumia waya wa .6 dia, usinunue / kukodisha mmea wa msingi wa kujikinga wa msingi.

Mitungi ya gesi ya kuzuia Argon / CO2 sasa inaweza kununuliwa, na amana kwenye silinda, ikimaliza, kurudisha mkono, na amana kurudishwa, kwa bahati nzuri siku za BOC na kulipa kodi kumepita.


----------



## barryd (Mar 29, 2021)

Rus0906 said:


> what area are you in i own a mot garage in portsmouth this sounds like normal mot repairs to me the brake prob want a good run to free up and welding is normal for age of vehicle think £1000.00 is the max you would pay



Thanks Rus. Just seen your PM. As replied we are way up at the top of North Yorkshire / Country Durham border.


----------



## barryd (Mar 29, 2021)

wildebus said:


> Could I suggest that the batteries should where possible be actually REMOVED not just disconnected, especially if wet cell batteries that are vented.



I seem to remember a problem before when welding was done and the batteries were not disconnected.  After the van was not charging the leisure battery.  Cant remember the outcome now.  I can remove the leisure battery myself I guess and just mention the cab battery to whoever does the work


----------



## Rus0906 (Mar 29, 2021)

barryd said:


> Thanks Rus. Just seen your PM. As replied we are way up at the top of North Yorkshire / Country Durham border.


shame i could of help you no problem ps jacking point on the van dosnt come into mot its on the outrigger so not a failure item but i would advise getting repaired


----------



## saxonborg (Mar 29, 2021)

alcam said:


> Chupa ya malt !!. Labda kutuliza mkono kabla ya kuanza kazi moto
> 
> Labda ungekuwa na bei rahisi kununua kipimaji cha mig, kila unachofanya, hakikisha mmea ni aina ya waya thabiti, tumia waya wa .6 dia, usinunue / kukodisha mmea wa msingi wa kujikinga wa msingi.
> 
> Mitungi ya gesi ya kuzuia Argon / CO2 sasa inaweza kununuliwa, na amana kwenye silinda, ikimaliza, kurudisha mkono, na amana kurudishwa, kwa bahati nzuri siku za BOC na kulipa kodi kumepita.


Jambo bwana, mizuri sana.


----------



## Nabsim (Mar 29, 2021)

barryd said:


> Thanks Rus. Just seen your PM. As replied we are way up at the top of North Yorkshire / Country Durham border.


Drive it down and get train back?


----------



## wildebus (Mar 29, 2021)

barryd said:


> I seem to remember a problem before when welding was done and the batteries were not disconnected.  After the van was not charging the leisure battery.  Cant remember the outcome now.  I can remove the leisure battery myself I guess and just mention the cab battery to whoever does the work


somebody on the VW forum had some minor welding work done underneath his van.
He had a pretty standard wet cell battery under the seat which had a vent pipe fitted and routed to the floor


Kaboom!


----------



## barryd (Mar 29, 2021)

No idea what the engine battery is but the hab battery is a sealed unit no maintenance.  Im more bothered about blowing a regulator or whatever it was last time that caused a problem.  You would assume that they would know this stuff but ill see if I can drop it in the conversation without causing offence.


----------



## maingate (Mar 29, 2021)

barryd said:


> No idea what the engine battery is but the hab battery is a sealed unit no maintenance.  Im more bothered about blowing a regulator or whatever it was last time that caused a problem.  You would assume that they would know this stuff but ill see if I can drop it in the conversation without causing offence.


Any Welder worth his salt would insist on it before he plugged his welding m/c in.


----------



## barryd (Mar 29, 2021)

maingate said:


> Any Welder worth his salt would insist on it before he plugged his welding m/c in.



I think it was a local nugget that caused the problem last time.  Half the issue around here is finding the right people who know what they are doing.  It always seems an uphill struggle from mechanics to plumbers!


----------



## maingate (Mar 29, 2021)

Well hopefully you will get your next scooter and your Deliveroo earnings will pay for the motorhome repairs.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Mar 30, 2021)

This any good to you Barry?









						Hymer B644 2000 47000km 4 Berth Fiat 2.8 tdi Left Hand Drive End Diner Motorhome  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Hymer B644 2000 47000km 4 Berth Fiat 2.8 tdi Left Hand Drive End Diner Motorhome at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Nabsim (Mar 30, 2021)

Pudsey Bear said:


> This any good to you Barry?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice layout there


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 30, 2021)

Way over priced for year and miles.


----------



## Nabsim (Mar 30, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Way over priced for year and miles.


I didn’t say it was a good buy lol, just a nice layout


----------



## barryd (Mar 30, 2021)

Pudsey Bear said:


> This any good to you Barry?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cheers Kev

No. Too old and dont want a fixed bed. Rear lounge and front dinette preferred.  I think those models were touch on go on payload for the scooter rack also.   Right chassis though, extended Alko. Bailey SE 760 approach fits the bill or Swift Esprit 496 (The one with the Luton) but try finding either and at a sensible price right now.   Im not in a hurry to buy now anyway.

Van goes into the new garage tomorrow so will see what they say.


----------



## barryd (Mar 31, 2021)

Bit of an Update.

Took the van into the new place in Aycliffe north of Darlington this morning.  The owner there had it up on the ramp for about half an hour and then spent another half an hour going over everything that is wrong with it under the ramp with me. Showed me all the good and bad bits and what needed doing.  I was quite impressed with that.  What he did say is that yes the bad bits are bad but overall underneath its pretty good and a lot better than some vans he as has seen ten years younger but its still a lot of work.  He reckons two to three days for the welding and then whatever for the mechanical bits assuming he can get the parts.  As far as costs are concerned he says £1000 tops for the welding and it wont be more than that. he will cap it at that (not go that in writing).  Doesn't know about the rest yet.  I thought that sounded reasonable.

However. (there is always an however).  On inspection he found the wooden floor under the cooker was completely knackered. Big hole in it (photo below). He reckoned that would be an easy fix though and I called my motorhome guy round the corner who will come and have a look at it when its on the ramps next week.  Photo of the floor below.  I was horrified as the whole of that side (Kitchen) was ripped out a few years ago (actually about 8 or 9 years ago) and a damp problem fixed but I suspect the wooden floor was not replaced as part of that.

Anyway the MOT guy over the road is going to retest it today and store it until next week when they can start the work.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 31, 2021)

How or why retest to the work is done.


----------



## barryd (Mar 31, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> How or why retest to the work is done.


Well originally he officially booked it into test this morning so I could legally drive it there.  Im not sure why he was on about actually doing the test again over the road this morning. maybe it will fail on less now the brakes have been freed up a bit I dunno. He did show me the rear drivers side wheel was binding though on the ramp. 

Im just glad I never had to drive it the 22 miles home as I was worried about getting a pull by plod.


----------



## The laird (Mar 31, 2021)

***** said:


> Barry, having read all about your woes here and the places, if I were you, I would sell as soon as it is fixed and you have the new MOT
> I would be worried of something else going wrong if you went on a last trip!
> And at the moment buyers are hungry, so strike while the iron is hot!
> I know it is difficult and if you are anything like me, you will be sentimentally attached, but you need to detach yourself and look forward
> ...


Stick with a Motorhome you know it makes sense g you will be like a bear wi a sare heid wioot it


----------



## Wully (Mar 31, 2021)

Good your getting it fixed. Wait till June July comes around and your off somewhere nice wae yer van parked up beside some poor soul wae a tent whos using a wee stove trying to cook a tin of beans then you’ll look at your van and say thank god I kept my van with a bead of sweat on yer forehead. Just remember if you sell it you could be that man heating his beans on a stove. Too much like a bad dream .


----------



## The laird (Mar 31, 2021)

Hope all repairs go well asnd relatively easy ,as wully says stick with it after that work is carried out
better the devil and all that


----------



## barryd (Apr 9, 2021)

A further update.  The guy thats doing the repairs wants to buy the van or at least his wife does.   I have said I would part with it as is for maybe £7500 as I reckon I would get £10k for it when the works done, maybe more.  He has said £7000 so maybe we could meet in the middle at £7250.  Not discussed it with Michelle yet. I do know they are struggling to get bits for it, there is the floor to sort out with the motorhome bloke when they finish the other work, the Fridge is knackered and probably needs replacing and the gear box has that sync issue on 1st and 3rd.   It would save a lot of hassle selling it myself after we have used it but I just dont know what to do.  What do you guys reckon?


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Apr 9, 2021)

It's a decision that only you and Michelle can make.

We all become very attached to our vans, and change can be be hard to make. You've both owned it a long time and created many memories with it, but it's starting to show increasingly expensive problems.

You know that whatever we say, the right thing to do is to sit down with the boss, examine your finances, think about the future, and decide how to plan new adventures.

It hurt to trade in our previous van, but looking back, it was the right thing to do for us.


----------



## Nabsim (Apr 9, 2021)

Now your talking, I like that Airstream


----------



## Luckheart (Apr 9, 2021)

barryd said:


> So we have estimates between £1000 and £1800 so far then.  Gearbox sync if I get it done somewhere between £250 and £850 on top.  I knew I should have bought a bloody motorbike last year!! Now the "chancellor" is not going to be happy if I spaff £3-4k on a bike as well. Im not sure she knows about the secret bike fund though. Mwhahahahaaa  Except she will probably
> 
> Ive been trying to replace that van for nearly a decade now.  Never found one that ticked all the boxes. Now you just cant find one, period.  I guess it owes me very little. Bought in 2008 our first van. Its been all over Europe many times and clocked up a fair few miles.  I think its days of tackling the Alps and Pyrenees are over though. Possibly.


Well done for relating to the good times it has brought you. You would have more of a reason to be pee'd off if it had sat on the drive deteriorating for 50 weeks of the year.


----------



## harrow (Apr 9, 2021)

barryd said:


> A further update.  The guy thats doing the repairs wants to buy the van or at least his wife does.   I have said I would part with it as is for maybe £7500 as I reckon I would get £10k for it when the works done, maybe more.  He has said £7000 so maybe we could meet in the middle at £7250.  Not discussed it with Michelle yet. I do know they are struggling to get bits for it, there is the floor to sort out with the motorhome bloke when they finish the other work, the Fridge is knackered and probably needs replacing and the gear box has that sync issue on 1st and 3rd.   It would save a lot of hassle selling it myself after we have used it but I just dont know what to do.  What do you guys reckon?



It must be very tempting because you will know the guy whos buying it knows all its problem with no comebacks. SELL.


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 9, 2021)

Get shot fast, no come back caus he is trade.


----------



## wildebus (Apr 9, 2021)

Offered £250 less than you would be happy enough to take and you know of other stuff that really needs sorting on top?  sell for sure.


----------



## barryd (Apr 9, 2021)

Thanks

The plot thickens.

The work is completed on the van and its through its test! I got a call about an hour ago from the owner of the garage. I dont know whether to believe this or not but he spoke to my motorhome repair man over the road from him and asked him how much it was worth fixed up and he reckoned £14000. Now that seems ridiculous but the same model on Ebay as mentioned earlier has gone for that kind of money. The guy now says he wouldnt feel right only giving me £7k as I could get much more. I think he has maybe talked himself out of it for some reason. I think it was his wife that was more keen than him. We are both going to think about it over the weekend but it looks to me like its coming home next week. The bill I am quite pleased with. £1425. £1000 for all the welding work, £375 for the mechanicals (my usual garage reckoned £600) and £50 for the test. I still need to get the floor and inner arches repaired by mr Motorhome fixit and the Fridge sorted of course.

Now I dont know what to do if he doesn't want it. I guess we could naff off in it as originally we thought we might and then stick it on ebay but for one small other problem. The scooter is in bits in my neighbours garage! Cant go without that.

We had both kind of come around to letting him have it for £7500 this afternoon. So what to do now?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 9, 2021)

As you said, have a long, hard think about it over the weekend.  

Go through all the pros and cons of keeping or selling, and if you're still unsure go with your heart or just toss a coin.
The tossing of the coin will probably tell you what your heart really wants to do anyway!


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Apr 9, 2021)

The problem you will have if you take 7500 for it you will have to add another 7500 to buy a similar motorhome that you know nothing of its history or what underlying problems it has got,


----------



## barryd (Apr 9, 2021)

Ill definitely be selling it.  Just not sure to who now or for how much.   There is money set aside for a new one but I am in no hurry for that.  As tempting as it is to keep it, thats kind of what I have done year after year and whilst the guy who has fixed it reckons its now good for many more years eventually I want to take off into the wilds and mountains of Europe (possibly next year) and I dont want to be fretting about needing parts or something going wrong. Time for us at least for "Hank" to retire.

What I might do though if this guy doesnt buy it is have a few weeks away in it if I can get the scooter going and then sell it.  Dreading the thought of that though having read all the problems people have flogging vans privately.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 9, 2021)

Realistically, will you get the scooter going soon and when are you planning to have a few weeks away in it?

I know some folk reckon that campers are not such a 'seasonal' purchase, but I still think they sell better and more readily coming into the spring and summer.

Maybe covid has altered that and current demand is so strong and ongoing that the time of year doesn't matter any more?

You don't have to have problems flogging a van privately.
Just use your noddle and exercise a bit of a bit of extra caution and plenty of common sense.
You should have no worries


----------



## barryd (Apr 9, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Realistically, will you get the scooter going soon and when are you planning to have a few weeks away in it?
> 
> I know some folk reckon that campers are not such a 'seasonal' purchase, but I still think they sell better and more readily coming into the spring and summer.
> 
> ...



Simple answer is I dont know about the scooter but I would prefer to sell the van by the end of May at the latest so if we are having a trip we need to get a wiggle on.  I reckon it will sell ok right up until the school holidays to be honest though.

Maybe we should have a Wildies Auction.  Someone kick it off at ten bob and a box of comics.  I sold a car in the pub once for two pints and a packet of crisps.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 9, 2021)

barryd said:


> Maybe we should have a Wildies Auction.  Someone kick it off at ten bob and a box of comics.  *I sold a car in the pub once for two pints and a packet of crisps.*





Hmmm.... I think it is worth a *leetle* bit more than that, Barry


----------



## molly 2 (Apr 9, 2021)

There problem  is it is old and rotten the  repairs may be good for a year or two  but the rest of the body  will catch up   and the repairs will be ongoing , my opinion  is when  the biils come in it is time to let go  , not a easy decision  to make, .


----------



## barryd (Apr 9, 2021)

molly 2 said:


> There problem  is it is old and rotten the  repairs may be good for a year or two  but the rest of the body  will catch up   and the repairs will be ongoing , my opinion  is when  the biils come in it is time to let go  , not a easy decision  to make, .



The guy that fixed it reckons apart from the bits he has had to do its pretty sound underneath.  He reckons its better underneath than a lot of vans he has seen ten years younger.  Now if he was trying to drive a bargain I would have thought he would have come up with a whole load of stuff that he wasnt happy about.  His words not mine were that its good for a fair few years now.  I think this is why though it would be a good van for him. He has the skills and facilities to keep it that way.  Anyway, decision made, it will be going.   Ill advertise it at some point warts an all.


----------



## GMJ (Apr 10, 2021)

Regarding selling: we are all reading about there having been a shortage of MHs as loads of folks bought them in lockdown over the last year. Now that they have sat on driveways for months and there are early signs of foreign travel being allowed, is there a chance that some of these impulsive buys will be sold? If so then supply might start to outstrip demand. Whilst a number of folks will be properly converted to the MH way of life, I suspect many more will miss their 2 weeks on a beach in Spain holidays and would prefer not to drive to Spain to get it.

What I'm trying to say is that prices may well start to fall, so now may be a good time to sell.

In a month or two supply may well be better at a more sensible price so replacement options may be cheaper and more readily available Barry.


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 10, 2021)

Once tin worm is in it will burst out in other places, been there had the T shirt, you may get a few extra years but it will be fit for scrap then, shift now when the fish are bitting.


----------



## barryd (Apr 10, 2021)

Does nobody on here want to buy it?  Its famous remember.   

This place is just up the road from me. I think they will sell the van for you according to a review on Autotrader. I wonder how that works as I came across a couple of dealers in the past that were acting like brokers.   Presume its just on a commission basis?





__





						Home Page
					

Motorhome sales in Darlington, we buy motorhomes from anywhere mainland UK.



					www.parkgatemotorco.co.uk


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 10, 2021)

barryd said:


> Does nobody on here want to buy it?  Its famous remember.
> 
> This place is just up the road from me. I think they will sell the van for you according to a review on Autotrader. I wonder how that works as I came across a couple of dealers in the past that were acting like brokers.   Presume its just on a commission basis?
> 
> ...


You dont have a warrenty, never buy like this.


----------



## molly 2 (Apr 10, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> You dont have a warrenty, never buy like this.


Caviat emptor ,ask for it to be put on a ramp  for a proper examination .take damp readings, check every thing works, check dvla history   have a decent wedge for a contingency.fund .


----------



## GMJ (Apr 10, 2021)

barryd said:


> Does nobody on here want to buy it?  Its famous remember.
> 
> This place is just up the road from me. I think they will sell the van for you according to a review on Autotrader. I wonder how that works as I came across a couple of dealers in the past that were acting like brokers.   Presume its just on a commission basis?
> 
> ...



Hmmm...sale or return. Make sure you get a watertight receipt and keep the spare keys yourself...just in case. If they go bump it could be difficult getting your property back.

Prepare to be beaten down on the price you want for it. They may work on commission or a flat fee. If its commission then the £ difference between the selling price you want and agree, less a grand/2 grand/3 grand is negligible to them really however those 1/2/3k drops hit you the hardest.


----------



## Deleted member 85077 (Apr 10, 2021)

barryd said:


> Took the van in for MOT this morning. Its only done 400 miles from the last one.  It makes pretty grim reading. The list is too long to screen shot.
> 
> 1996 Swift Kontiki 640.  im guessing this is not going to be a small bill.  Should we start a sweepstake as to who can guess how much to the nearest million?
> 
> ...





barryd said:


> Took the van in for MOT this morning. Its only done 400 miles from the last one.  It makes pretty grim reading. The list is too long to screen shot.
> 
> 1996 Swift Kontiki 640.  im guessing this is not going to be a small bill.  Should we start a sweepstake as to who can guess how much to the nearest million?
> 
> ...


Can you upload some photos of the areas needing welding?


----------



## Deleted member 85077 (Apr 10, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Here you get it nicked & burned and claim of the insurance                                              Not a good idea


----------



## barryd (Apr 10, 2021)

Gaza1515 said:


> Can you upload some photos of the areas needing welding?



Cheers but its all done and repaired and through its MOT. I just need to decide what to do with it once Ive fixed the few hab problems. Will probably sell it. IT will make a great van for someone once its sorted.  Bit of sales patter there. Roll up! A case of Jamesons should do it.


----------



## jagmanx (Apr 11, 2021)

So do I gather.....All sorted for maybe £1500
I would be happy with that !


----------



## GMJ (Apr 11, 2021)

barryd said:


> Cheers but its all done and repaired and through its MOT. I just need to decide what to do with it once Ive fixed the few hab problems. Will probably sell it. IT will make a great van for someone once its sorted.  Bit of sales patter there. Roll up! A case of Jamesons should do it.



A fully repaired motorhome for the price of a case of Jamesons? That seems like an extraordinarily good and generous offer Barry. Right I'll enter a contract with you now and accept that offer.

Everyone else: anyone want to buy a used, repaired MH from me for £5k? Needs a bit of work but not much, Collect from oop north somewhere.


----------



## barryd (Apr 11, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> So do I gather.....All sorted for maybe £1500
> I would be happy with that !



Not quite. There are still some hab issues to sort out. A hole in the floor, inner rear wheel arches and whatever is up with the fridge which might mean a refurbed fridge sadly.


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 11, 2021)

The bits beside the welding will rot very fast as heat from welding ages the metal, buy a replacement younger van as you cannot take money with you at the end.


----------



## barryd (Apr 11, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> The bits beside the welding will rot very fast as heat from welding ages the metal, buy a replacement younger van as you cannot take money with you at the end.


Mechanic reckons its good for years now Trev.  Its not the money its finding the right van. Ive been looking for years.


----------



## barryd (Apr 11, 2021)

***** said:


> Barry, did you read my post 119?
> It might help you!



Yes thanks.  Im not so sure the boom and demand for motorhomes will drop anytime soon but to be honest it would be better if it did.  If my van drops in value by say £3-£4k then the more expensive one I am looking to buy will probably drop by two or three times that.   Its like being excited about your house going up in value. Its actually a bad thing if you are looking to upgrade.  I guess the only way you could win would be to sell now while the market is booming and buy next year when its hopefully dropped but there are no guarantees and to be honest I am not that fussed, its more the hassle of getting shot of this van and then the nightmare of finding another one.

I might quiz that dealer at Scotch Corner just to see what he will give me for it or what his rates are for brokering it otherwise ill use it for a few weeks if possible and just stick it on Ebay / Autotrader.


----------



## maingate (Apr 11, 2021)

No you will not Barry. You will still have it after I have croaked.


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 11, 2021)

Lots of ex school and church busses here for a few grand.


----------



## barryd (Apr 11, 2021)

maingate said:


> No you will not Barry. You will still have it after I have croaked.



Which will be sooner than you think if you dont watch it!


----------



## barryd (Apr 11, 2021)

Had an interesting conversation with my motorhome fixer bloke. I never realised but he does complete van conversions.  I was telling him about the thread on here about PVC vans and he could make me a new PVC van over the winter to my own specs. Said to buy a Sprinter or a VW Something or other.  Anyway he cant look at Hank the Tank until next week so its probably coming home tomorrow unless the welding bloke decides to buy it in the morning.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Apr 12, 2021)

Part exchanging it at a dealers for a newer model would be the easiest way


----------



## barryd (Apr 12, 2021)

RichardHelen262 said:


> Part exchanging it at a dealers for a newer model would be the easiest way



It would but the nearest van that ticks my boxes is 250 miles away in Reading.  Plus I always feel that you stand a better chance of getting a good deal selling private and then knocking down the price on a replacement van but that theory might be out of the window now as its a sellers market.   I think I would rather be in the position of getting rid of my current van and biding my time to get the right replacement.


----------



## barryd (Apr 13, 2021)

Old Hank is back on the drive.  The guy that did all the work said his wife said it was way too big and she would be scared to drive it so he decided not to buy it.  Hmmm. 

So next thing is to get it back to my motorhome fix it bloke get the hole in the floor and arches done which are not a big job apparently and the fridge sorted which I suspect might be a PIA.  Still scooterless and no progress on that front yet.  So the saga continues but on the positive side I now have a motorhome with a years test on it!


----------



## maingate (Apr 13, 2021)

Your fridge might just need the flu and burner cleaned. An easy job (even you could do it if you had a small spanner).


----------



## barryd (Apr 13, 2021)

maingate said:


> Your fridge might just need the flu and burner cleaned. An easy job (even you could do it if you had a small spanner).



Nah its more serious than that.  If you remember last summer we had all sorts of problems with the fridge setting the Co2 alarm thingy off and smelling. I think the burner he put in was the wrong one.  We thought it was a Gaslow or regulator issue but its not I dont think.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 13, 2021)

barryd said:


> Nah its more serious than that.  If you remember last summer we had all sorts of problems with the fridge setting the Co2 alarm thingy off and smelling. I think the burner he put in was the wrong one.  We thought it was a Gaslow or regulator issue but its not I dont think.



We could do with a 'mini fridge fixing meet', Barry  

Having problems with our old fridge, which is probably fixable, but I'm not sure how.

Neil's already had a go with it last year and got it working, but then it stopped again.
Ideally I'd like to get a new fridge, but not sure which type - plus need to earn some pennies to pay for one first!


----------



## maingate (Apr 13, 2021)

barryd said:


> Nah its more serious than that.  If you remember last summer we had all sorts of problems with the fridge setting the Co2 alarm thingy off and smelling. I think the burner he put in was the wrong one.  We thought it was a Gaslow or regulator issue but its not I dont think.


Mine was exactly the same a couple of years ago. A bit of time cleaning and a new burner unit and it is still going strong.


----------



## barryd (Apr 13, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> We could do with a 'mini fridge fixing meet', Barry
> 
> Having problems with our old fridge, which is probably fixable, but I'm not sure how.
> 
> ...



They are a bit of a nightmare.  Especially the older they get.  Im hoping my guy can fix mine as browsing through Ebay they seem to go from around £150 for one thats probably as old as mine to well north of £1000.  I dont mind spending £150 but Im not spending £1000 for one on a van Im getting shot of.  The trouble I think is getting the bits.


----------



## barryd (Apr 13, 2021)

maingate said:


> Mine was exactly the same a couple of years ago. A bit of time cleaning and a new burner unit and it is still going strong.



That might be the answer. Get it properly cleaned with the right burner and maybe it will be ok for a short trip and then to sell it.  I reckon the long term answer is a new one though as the crap inside the flu which cannot be removed will just build up and drop on the burner again over time and you have this faff on again.  There must be a better solution surely.


----------



## maingate (Apr 13, 2021)

Give us the details of which model fridge you have. There will be a sticker inside it with the model number.


----------



## barryd (Apr 13, 2021)

maingate said:


> Give us the details of which model fridge you have. There will be a sticker inside it with the model number.



Ah ha!!! Being incredibly clever I thought of that earlier but could not read the tatty old label so photographed it and blew it up.  I also have the original manual (never read it)

Its an Electrolux RM4368 Type C70/90  Product number 9212271-02


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 13, 2021)

I sold two a few weeks back for £50, im about to strip a caravan and all inside is like new.


----------



## maingate (Apr 13, 2021)

Barry, check the manual to see if it gives any detail on the burner unit, including the size of the jet. Later models may use the exact same parts.

This one is allegedly compatible. https://www.amazon.co.uk/DOMETIC-BRULEUR-INJECTEUR-REFRIGERATEUR-ELECTROLUX/dp/B00CZPABPM

Same one, a bit cheaper. https://www.jacksonsleisure.com/caravan/motorhome/spares/dometic/fridge/gas-burner/


----------



## barryd (Apr 13, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> I sold two a few weeks back for £50, im about to strip a caravan and all inside is like new.



What size is the fridge?  





maingate said:


> Barry, check the manual to see if it gives any detail on the burner unit, including the size of the jet. Later models may use the exact same parts.


Will do.  There is a bloke in Darlo thats a bit of whiz on them. I maybe should have took it there.


----------



## barryd (Apr 13, 2021)

maingate said:


> Barry, check the manual to see if it gives any detail on the burner unit, including the size of the jet. Later models may use the exact same parts.
> 
> This one is allegedly compatible. https://www.amazon.co.uk/DOMETIC-BRULEUR-INJECTEUR-REFRIGERATEUR-ELECTROLUX/dp/B00CZPABPM
> 
> Same one, a bit cheaper. https://www.jacksonsleisure.com/caravan/motorhome/spares/dometic/fridge/gas-burner/



Thanks. Isnt the Jet the important bit that nobody can ever get hold of though?  I do not understand these things in the same way ill never understand what a "Flange" is.

This info is useful though as at some point ill have to have a conversation with my motorhome bloke. I dont think he even knows about the internet.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 14, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> I sold two a few weeks back for £50, im about to strip a caravan and all inside is like new.



When are we allowed to travel to Norn Ireland?!


----------



## barryd (Apr 14, 2021)

He backed out Graham once his wife had seen the size of it or least thats what he said.  His original offer was £5k, then £6k and then finally £7k.   The van is good to go now for the foreseeable once the minor hab issues are sorted.   I dont think judging by what people are telling me and the current market ill have any bother selling it for considerably more than that even taking off whats been paid out to repair it.   Plus we can probably get a trip away in it shortly which means I wont have to shell out a couple of grand for a holiday cottage.

It would have been convenient and a lot less hassle I guess if he had just bought it as it was but it was not to be.  Someone will have it at some point.  No massive hurry.


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 14, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> When are we allowed to travel to Norn Ireland?!


Very soon, Republic is closed as yet.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 14, 2021)

The jury is out own foreign holidays, so the the demand for vans of all types and ages is still there and I think will continue, at least for this year?

Now it's MOT'd it'll be a lot easier to sell too.

The guy would probably have changed his mind anyway - looks like his missus would have made the call on buying it


----------



## barryd (Apr 14, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> The jury is out own foreign holidays, so the the demand for vans of all types and ages is still there and I think will continue, at least for this year?
> 
> Now it's MOT'd it'll be a lot easier to sell too.
> 
> The guy would probably have changed his mind anyway - looks like his missus would have made the call on buying it



To be honest I dont know when he thought they would use it.  He said he works all hours every week and its his business.  I did say to him that you really need to be able to take time off or they are just expensive white bricks that sit on the driveway.  Clearly people are prepared to invest tens of thousands though just for the odd week away.  Mind when you see the price of accommodation, self catering and hotels maybe they have a point.  I saw some stuff on FB the other day where people were posting hotel prices for Scarborough for one night between £250-£350 and we are not talking The Dorchester here either!   Scarborough ****!!!     Its not exactly St Tropez is it?


----------



## Nabsim (Apr 14, 2021)

Before we got the van we used to rent cottages quite a lot. Bearing in mind I avoid summer in Scotland and prefer late Autumn into Spring but we had a great choice of different cottages and barn conversions and I don’t think we ever paid as much as £500 for a week. Always went for three people as son often came with us and the two dogs at that.

I have never got my head round why most people buy a motorhome, the amount that sit there all year round on the driveways or else only move for an odd week or two away. Much cheaper to use holiday cottages if you aren’t going to be using a van a lot


----------



## barryd (Apr 14, 2021)

You will struggle to get anything decent here though for anywhere near that sort of price this spring / summer and you cant go to Spain.


----------



## mistericeman (Apr 14, 2021)

Nabsim said:


> Before we got the van we used to rent cottages quite a lot. Bearing in mind I avoid summer in Scotland and prefer late Autumn into Spring but we had a great choice of different cottages and barn conversions and I don’t think we ever paid as much as £500 for a week. Always went for three people as son often came with us and the two dogs at that.
> 
> I have never got my head round why most people buy a motorhome, the amount that sit there all year round on the driveways or else only move for an odd week or two away. Much cheaper to use holiday cottages if you aren’t going to be using a van a lot


We've used these a few times.... 





__





						The Landmark Trust | Holidays in Historic Buildings
					






					www.landmarktrust.org.uk
				




Some bargains too IF you pick the cheaper periods... 

One of our faves was Swarkestone pavilion (used by the rolling stones on the beggers banquet album cover.)


----------



## mark61 (Apr 14, 2021)

mistericeman said:


> We've used these a few times....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that idea.


----------



## ricc (Apr 15, 2021)

With the enthusiasm for testing people who don't know they've got it we'll be recording vast numbers of "new cases"  and response will likely be back into lockdown , only question is when and how severe. If we're lucky it won't be till the autumn.


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 15, 2021)

Schools are back and its they who spread the bug, summer time will tell the tail.


----------



## barryd (Apr 15, 2021)

mistericeman said:


> We've used these a few times....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I searched Scotland for two people for June 11th which should be after we have had our second Jabs. 

Not cheap but I can just see me as a "Laird" in a Kilt swigging a bottle of Malt on the steps of one of these!  I suspect it will be a couple of weeks in the van instead though.


----------



## mistericeman (Apr 15, 2021)

barryd said:


> I searched Scotland for two people for June 11th which should be after we have had our second Jabs.
> 
> Not cheap but I can just see me as a "Laird" in a Kilt swigging a bottle of Malt on the steps of one of these!  I suspect it will be a couple of weeks in the van instead though.



We nearly booked this for a group of us.... 





__





						Holiday at Fort Clonque, Alderney, Channel Islands
					






					www.landmarktrust.org.uk
				




Looks expensive until you break the cost down between 13.


----------



## barryd (Apr 15, 2021)

mistericeman said:


> We nearly booked this for a group of us....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would be fantastic.   Its a good deal that if you can get a group of people together. Even the ones I posted are not bad if you can fill it but a bit pricey for two.   I wonder what the rules would be on a group booking at the moment though.  I think they would have to be people you share a house with probably.


----------



## Biggarmac (Apr 15, 2021)

Spent a weekend at Auchenleck house a few years ago.  We were all people who worked or volunteered at Newhailes House in Musselburgh.  The original owners came from Ayrshire and we had a brilliant weekend looking at all the places linked to the Dalrymple family.  
These Landmark trust places are well kitted out.  There were two dishwashers in the kitchen.  Easy for the kitchen duty  stint.


----------



## Chris356 (Apr 15, 2021)

Hi Barry only just seen this post bit late but couldn’t have sorted your van for you if anyone  in the northwest needs anything mechanical, auto electrical, welding, clutches, tyres up to date diagnostics give us a shout
Chris


----------

